# Male Frontosa holding eggs in mouth.



## fronty willy (May 9, 2008)

I have been breeding frontosa for 5 years. I have a new colony that has breed three times. This time though the male has decided to carry some eggs in his mouth as well. It has been 3 days. he wont eat. and is rolling the eggs like a good mother would. Has anyone seen this happen before. Idid not believe it either until i got a visual through his lips.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Had a male cat once who would let the kittens nurse... Or try, don't think they got much... Haven't ever heard of a maternal male fish though???? You should get a video of it to document it.

Please let us know how it turns out..


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i've read other internet posts (at cypho in particular), where males have been reported to hold. i cannot recall any of those discussions that included holding to term, though. nor have i read if these eggs were ever proven viable.
i have stripped females on day one of her spawn, and caught her with another mouthful the next morning, so there is a potential abundance of egg available to any fish looking for something to do.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I hade my male hold for a few days. i think he swallowed them, or spit them and female picked them up. Not sure why they hold, but they do on ocassion.


----------



## fronty willy (May 9, 2008)

It has now been 6/7 days and he is still holding. had another visual today and im almost certain i saw tails formed. fingers crossed.


----------



## luke83 (Mar 17, 2007)

stripp em before he eats em i would


----------



## fronty willy (May 9, 2008)

Bad news. he did spit or eat them but he did hold them for ten days. I also had a definate visual of a well formed fry the day before he spat them. So that shows they can hold fertile eggs. If he holds again ill take them early. Got 47 fry off the female so that made me feel better.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Got 47 fry off the female so that made me feel better.

Ahhhhhh YEAH, 47 fry from a female......that WOULD make me forget the ones I lost with the mixed up male holding!

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Gary Biggs (May 28, 2008)

That's hilarious,
that's one mixed up male Front. lol 47 fry though, very cool. I've got a wild caught larger female in my colony that spit ou 76. Way too cool. Good luck with your she he. lol


----------

